# BBServiceShop Rep here



## BBService Rep (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi I am bbserviceshop's rep here and I will be here to help out the bros with any questions.I am just waiting for an admin to set me up as a rep and to activate my private messaging.Glad to be here.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2012)

BBService Rep, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2012)

*welcome !!*


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## IPGEAR (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Animal1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

BBserviceshop rep! What is up man!
Can you please tell me where my shipment is? Why you are not answering my emails? I sent payment in 5/10/2012 and you acknowledge receiving the money but you never shipped. Please return my money or I am going to tell the bros all about you in the Internet. I f...ing pissed off.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 5, 2012)

Where's Chucky? Thought he was employed there?


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 5, 2012)

damn bro get you post count up and pm me Ill see what is going on and yes Im a rep aswell


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 5, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> damn bro pm me Ill see what is going on and yes Im a rep aswell



OP needs some klonopin and a beer!


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 5, 2012)

sure dose lol...


----------



## BBService Rep (Aug 5, 2012)

Animal1977 said:


> BBserviceshop rep! What is up man!
> Can you please tell me where my shipment is? Why you are not answering my emails? I sent payment in 5/10/2012 and you acknowledge receiving the money but you never shipped. Please return my money or I am going to tell the bros all about you in the Internet. I f...ing pissed off.



Wow are you serious, since 5/10 bro.

Pm me your order number and did you ever bother emailing bbss about this?


----------



## Animal1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> damn bro get you post count up and pm me Ill see what is going on and yes Im a rep aswell



Hey man! 
Order number 2129. I have been going through the website.
peace out!


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 6, 2012)

ok Ill check it out, hang tight and ill get back to you as soon as I get word, probably tomorrow some time


----------

